

Show HN: Chrome extension for custom shortcuts - mcrittenden
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/logpjaacgmcbpdkdchjiaagddngobkck/publish-accepted

======
mcrittenden
For anyone wondering what's unique about this, basically:

\- It allows single key shortcuts because it disables itself when typing in
form fields (vimium also does this).

\- You can blacklist individual shortcuts on individual pages, so you don't
have to completely disable all shortcuts on sites like Gmail.

\- Much easier to configure/customize than vimium.

Happy to hear any feedback! Hope this is useful to someone besides myself.

